# Bone-Dry vs Gore-Tex... (Round-1)



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

What is your take on Gore-Tex winter coats vs a Bone-Dry winter coat?

Both seem to be comparable, but everyone on Google-Groups seems to lean more toward the Gore-Tex.

Gore-Tex does have the name fighting for it, but will I really recognize the difference between Bone-Dry & GT???

Just trying to prepare myself for many years to come, and wanted to get an all around Fishing/General purpose winter coat. 

Thanks,
campNfish


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Gortex all the way, been on AI in rain, sleet, temps low to mid 30's and a nor'east wind a blowin, and stayed dry and comfy. 

So gortex =


----------



## shark21 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Tried them all*

While Cabela's Bone Dry is good spend the extra $ and get gortex. Fishing, hunting and Steeler games in all the elements and never had gortex fail. Stay away from the Gander Mt. version, bought pants for bear season and they soked through just sittng on damp ground


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*No Comparison*

Goretex all the way! Have had my Gore tex suit now for over ten yrs and its the bomb. Maybe expensive but if you want to stay dry and warm spend the $$$$$$$$$$$. Don't buy a cheap set either they wont keep you dry, Cabelas sells the Jacket or Parks and the bibs, you can get them on sale but your looking at around $400.00 for both parka or jacket and bibs. Its not just the Goretex it is also the outside material its attached to. Mine is heavy duty ripstop material and I have only treated it once. I believe that the guide series is what there named.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm head to toe Gortex here in the Pacific Northwest. Ive been out in blowing rain on the river during winter. Gortex is tried, tested and true in the worst conditions.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

i work at bps and havet to explain this several times a day. Gore-tex is the way to go if you can swing the few extra bucks. if it isnt gore tex its usually treated with a chemical, usually a silicon based spray. these chemicals wear off and need to be re sprayed. gore tex should remain waterproof indefinately.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Used the military issue GoreTex suit when I was in the Marine Corps. Still have a set that I use regularly. Cuts the wind, keeps you warm and dry. I had to help secure the rifle and pistol ranges in Va Beach during Hurricane Floyd everything but my face and hands were dry and toasty.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Gore all the way for me. I do a lot of hiking and gore has never let me down. I do recharge it with the Nikwash detergent and the Revive-x spray in when drying as well. 

The other major thing to look out for is the openings. Look for something that will close up fine, because otherwise, no matter how waterproof you are, when the wind picks up, it can blow the water in. Lots of these technical jackets have these drawcords where you can cinch these openings down.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmmm, I hope that I didn't make the wrong choice on Saturday!
We hit up BPS in Hanover, MD this weekend. I have had my eye on the 3 in 1 "RedHead CWS Parka" for a few weeks now. 










The description is as follows:

"_Waterproof. Breathable. Tough.
The RedHead CWS Cold Weather System is the ultimate waterproof, windproof, breathable membrane. Bone-Dry's advanced hydrophillic fabric technology is based on a chemical chain reaction between moisture molecules and nonporous film. Molecules of perspiration are absorbed and transported to the outside of the membrane, blocking water from the outside. The membrane also limits air exchange, ensuring that even the stiffest winds will not penetrate your clothing. Advanced convertible design, 100% waterproof/windproof/breathable fabric construction, warm zip-out thermal liner, and super-efficient pocket scheme combine to provide a level of comfort and versatility such as you've never experienced before. Bring it on - regardless of the weather, you'll remain in control and fully focused on your hunt. Ultra-quiet polyester shell, taffeta lining, underarm gussets, YKK full-zip front with storm flap, removable insulated hood with snaps and shock cord tighteners, adjustable wrists, zippered chest pockets, 7'' accessory pocket, cargo pockets with handwarmers and much more. Machine wash."_

For $150, it was looking much better than the $250 coats on the floor. I must say, that, I have a 5-month old now  and money is a little tight at the moment (as some other parents can agree). So, the Bone-Dry coat was looking pretty good. If I had the money for Gore-Tex, that would have been great. But, not only was this coat cheaper, its 3 in 1...meaning its a warm winter coat, parka only or thinsulate inner only, and the inner arms zip off making it a vest. Pretty sweet setup. That being said, will this Bone-Dry coat keep me dry? I know a lot of ppl on this board are all for Gore-Tex (which I am too, but cant justify that $$ right now) did I make a bad move? 
Im the type of fisherman that tries to get out a few times here and there...(nothing hard-core) and also wanted something to wear in general. 
I bought the same CWS bibs last year, and they are super warm...which I loved for late fall fishing.
*I'm also a fan of using the silicone spray...and would like to try the washer/drier solutions that chump mentioned.


----------

